
“I Hate JavaScript” - fzaninotto
http://www.redotheweb.com/2015/12/04/i-hate-havascript.html
======
deadowl
PHP is extremely inconsistent, has pitfalls that are easy to fall into, but
it's useful because you practically don't need to worry about importing much
because they just put everything in the core.

Javascript was actually fairly consistent, despite having some pitfalls, until
they decided to add classes and lexical scoping (e.g. you can't actually bind
a context to a fat-arrow function, while you can for the older syntax), so now
there's like 5 different ways to do everything and some have more pitfalls
than others. At least I know how I can use the updates to make my own code
cleaner, and new coders can just ignore that prototypal inheritance ever
existed and the unique design patterns that came with it.

~~~
lsiunsuex
A friend texts me last night "we're ready to finally build a website for our
bar"

half hour phone call later and a basic 4-5 page Wordpress website is decided
upon.

And after what will be 8-10 hours of work sometime this weekend, I'll be
finished with the site, have earned a quick $800 (friend prices) and he'll
have something nice and easy to maintain.

PHP is not the devil - it allows a lot of us to earn a living / make some
extra cash - backed by an incredibly huge community and is easy to write in.

If I was building the next Facebook - sure, I'd spend time researching
languages, frameworks, etc... but day to day programmers don't care about
language short-comings or pitfalls - we care about earning a living and
whatever it takes to get the job done cost effective. And my friend cares
about functionality / cost / ease of updating.

90% of the internet is made up of websites like this - quick and easy websites
that serve a small niche population. Not massive scalable multi million dollar
spanning websites.

Get off my (PHP) lawn!

~~~
deadowl
I don't consider Wordpress's market penetration a plus, because it makes it a
target. On the other hand, I made some money recently (unfortunately only for
analysis rather than a solution) because a website that someone I know manages
got a virus.

------
bricss
+1536

